# Whats the difference between AVOTP and LOTP ?



## TheAngryCpl (25 Aug 2021)

I'm just curious what the difference is between avotp and lotp. As I was talking to my bpso today about why I got a non offer and she said it was confusing on her end as she said I applied as lotp but got a non offer for avotp which I did not apply. So they will conduct a further investigation.


----------



## BC Old Guy (2 Sep 2021)

Its been a long time - but if I remember correctly:

AVOTP - Annual Voluntary Occupational Transfer Program - provides an opportunity for individuals to change occupations.  Limited by the requirements of the loosing Occupation (trying to maintain the occupation's capabilities by not loosing too great a % of trained personal), the training capacity and the force level of the gaining occupation, amongst others.

LOTP - Land Occupation Transfer Program - designed/implemented in the late 70's / early 80's to provide an incentive to join the Cbt Arms occupations/to retain Cbt Arms pers who where looking for a career change (often by releasing).  Similar limits to AVOTP, but originally meant to be a preferential OT program for Cbt Arms NCM to retain the military skills acquired in the Cbt Arms, and useful in Non-Cbt Arms occupations.  

In my opinion, the management of the LOTP has been spotty from the beginning of the program, and has not been used  or promoted appropriately.

BCOG


----------



## bick (2 Sep 2021)

Before LOTP, the program was called LOTREP. Us Cbt Arms types used to sign for 3 years with the ability to apply for LOTREP after 2.5 years. Other trades signed for 5 years.


----------



## loneprivate (21 Sep 2021)

TheAngryCpl said:


> I'm just curious what the difference is between avotp and lotp. As I was talking to my bpso today about why I got a non offer and she said it was confusing on her end as she said I applied as lotp but got a non offer for avotp which I did not apply. So they will conduct a further investigation.


LOTP is for NCM OT applicants between 3 and max 6 years in only cbt arms MOSIDs.  AVOTP is for all other NCMs OT applicants. I invite you to chat with your local PSO to know if there is an impact on the annual  selection.


----------

